# Bleeding before period due



## cking

Hey girls

Sorry if this has already been asked.....!!

I know bleeding before your period can be a sign of implantation bleeding... but do many of you have bleeding before you period starts... which isnt implantation bleeding???

My period is due in 4 days but since last night i've had a light bleed. It pink fresh blood but it's not like being on my period.

My body has been changing like mad in the last 8 months since we started ttc - so much that I dont know whats normal!?!


----------



## tansey

I have spotting for several days before AF arrives in full.


----------



## NuKe

this is our first month of ttc! I finished my period over a week ago and today i had very light bleeding and I don't know why! So we are both in the same boat!! Will be keeping a close eye on this thread to see what solutions pop up! p.s. good luck with ttc hun!


----------



## cking

Thanks for the comments girls and Nuke good luck too :) hopefully it wont take more than 8 months for you hehe weird thing is I never used to have bleeding before my period but then if your on the pill it's not your true cycle so guess I just need to figure out wht mine is!! x


----------



## cking

Aaah my bleeding has stopped now!! How confusing!!!!


----------



## Pooky

My implantation bleed was bright red blood and about 4 days before period due!


----------



## seattlemama

I never have spotting before AF arrives but when I found out I was pregnant I had light pink spotting similar to what you describe 8 days past ovulation. I hope this means your pregnant!


----------



## cking

Hey girls!!

I couldnt sleep this morning so got up and did a test and I got a :bfp: OMG i'm in absolute shock!!!!!!! I'm well excited just a little worried that it'll turn into a :bfn:

I'm going to the hospital today as I have a problem with recurrent thrush :blush: i thought i'd finally got rid of it but got it again this month. But i've heard that its quite common to get it when your pregnant due to hormonal rushes. So while i'm there might see if I can get another test or something.

I'll keep you updated on how I go thou :happydance:


----------



## Wallie

OMG! How amazing! That's brilliant. So much for being worried yesterday and now a :bfp: Congratulations!

:hug:


----------



## cking

Aaah thank you so much :) still trying not to get too excited until I get it confirmed!!!!


----------



## natasja32

OMG sweetie...Congrats! :hug:


----------



## NuKe

CONGRATS!!! hopefully its the start of a trend! :hug:


----------



## Rozie_1985

:happydance: Go Girlie Go!!! :happydance:

CONGRATS!! xxxxx


----------



## cking

thanks for all your lovely comments girls!!!! I did another test tonight and it was still a :bfp: wohoooooooo


----------



## Pooky

:yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:

Congratulations!


----------



## sammie24

hi girls what is implanation bleeding? sorry if i sound thick lol, i am new to all this...
i started ttc last month, and have bled twice for 5 days at the beginning of ttc, no bleeding for 2 weeks, up until tonight, where i started light pink/red spotting, not like a normal period...help :wacko:?? 

good luck girls xx


----------



## Miracle

How long did you wait after the bleeding to test??My period is due today the 9-30-09, but I had some spotting 2 days before that was brownish/dark red and only when I went to the restroom(about the size of a quarter). Now today my period is due and all I have is dark dark brown spotting and nothing in the toilet....I have been trying to conceive for 7 months since my miscarriage and 1 year before my miscarriage. Could this be implantation bleeding?? Also I took a test this Am an got a BFN:growlmad:.......Please Help


----------



## mrspmummy2b

Hi there, I am new to these type of sites but really don't know where else to turn. Me and my husband have been trying for a baby since June, lucky for me I fell pregnant in the first month of trying but miscarried at around 7 weeks. Since then my body has been a complete mess and I am so confused :wacko:

This month my body feels so different and was beginning to get excited however this morning there seems to be a lot of blood (not pinkish or brown, but very red), however my period is not due until next Wednesday 25th.... Has this happened to anyone else. My periods were like clock work before we started trying, now everything seems to be a mess :shrug:

MrsP


----------



## heathette

Hiya Mrs mummy2b, sorry for your miscarriage :( xx

me and my hubby also started TTC in June - We were sooo convinced this was our month, i'm not due until at LEAST the 27th and I have been bleeding very heavily today with really bad tummy cramps. So confused... My period has not been this heavy in years... and why so early???!! 

Good luck and sending you lots of baby dust xx


----------



## baby#3

Hey Ladies,

I am new to posting on any kind of these sites. My questions is primarily directed to Pooky since I am in the same boat as her. I am on CD 26 and this morning woke up to bright red bleeding. It doesn't look like a period. I had my IUD (mirena) removed on 10/26/09 and got AF on 10/28/09. I have had all the symptoms of being pregnant, tired, moody, some nausea and my sense of smell is amazing. I even know when the puppy went on the wee pad before anyone even discovers it! However, how did you find out you were pregnant? Did you do a HPT? Please advise. I had period for first month with first baby but not with the second.:shrug:


----------



## baby#3

To Mrs. mummy2b - sorry for your miscarriage. :-(

my AF is due on the 25th also but as I said in my earlier post, i started to get red bleeding this morning, but its not like a period. I had the bleeding with my first pregnancy but not with my secoond.


----------



## brunette22

Hi Girls. I'm new to the site and looking for some advice. I have not long come off imlanon and ttc. My period is not due for another 4 days but I have had some bleeding today, it's like a period with a little cramp but not much and was quite heavy in the morning. The bleeding has gone really light now like it is about to stop. can anyone give me advice? x thanks Jem


----------



## jellytots16

someone help me out! my period was due this month on the 16th but it came on the 12th instead! and it only lasted two-three days! it was verry verry light and it was mainly brown but had red sometimes, iv been nakerd and having headaches and im so emotional at the moment and snappy! please help:cry:


----------



## babiamy

Hi girls I wondering if anyone can help me, me and my partner have been ttc and everything was going good until I woke up yesterday with slight cramping and little bleeding so I thought it was my period anyways the bleeding hasn't not changed and its red and watered down (tmi sorry) and some people have said its brown blood but mine is red I was wondering if there is a possible chance of me being pregnant ya see I know my own body and my periods are normally heavy and this one is not a period i think its implantation bleeding please help would be much help :) x baby dust to you all ttc xx


----------



## BlueFly

Hi everyone,
i'm brand new and pretty new to TTC and don't really know what all of the acronyms mean.

Anyway, we've been trying for three months now and this month has been a little strange. My period isn't due until the 1st or 2nd of June (3-4 days away), but I had very very slight bleeding on the 25th and again today on the 29th. My breasts have been SO sore for a little while, i'm exhausted (could be normal), but the spotting has me freaked out.

My period is usually always on time and the same every month so i'm finding this strange.

Is it possible that it's implantation bleeding, could I be having a miscarriage?

Thanks in advance for any advice, suggestions etc!


----------



## raventtc

Okay ladies, i can't answer your questions but i can tell you i am in the same boat! I got AF on Dec 6 and my next one should be Jan 8th but it seemed like AF showed up on the 26th....how much bleeding would happen if it was implantation bleeding??


----------



## BlueFly

raventtc said:


> Okay ladies, i can't answer your questions but i can tell you i am in the same boat! I got AF on Dec 6 and my next one should be Jan 8th but it seemed like AF showed up on the 26th....how much bleeding would happen if it was implantation bleeding??

Forgive my newness, but what does AF stand for?!

i've heard implantation bleeding is just a little bit. My bleeding has been a bit 4 days apart and the latest 4 days before my period is due grrr


----------



## raventtc

BlueFly said:


> raventtc said:
> 
> 
> Okay ladies, i can't answer your questions but i can tell you i am in the same boat! I got AF on Dec 6 and my next one should be Jan 8th but it seemed like AF showed up on the 26th....how much bleeding would happen if it was implantation bleeding??
> 
> Forgive my newness, but what does AF stand for?!
> 
> i've heard implantation bleeding is just a little bit. My bleeding has been a bit 4 days apart and the latest 4 days before my period is due grrrClick to expand...

Af = aunt flow (period)

its okay it takes a little getting used to with all this...lol...good luck~~


----------

